# Pies



## Penelope (Jul 3, 2003)

deleted at author's request


----------



## mattquarterstein (Oct 15, 2003)

What an interesting story. 

So you never made a Racoon pie then?


----------



## modified7 (Oct 16, 2003)

Penelope,
It's obvious that your experiences that you write about such as these have meant alot to you.... it shows in your writing.  Your words are always easy to follow so us readers are easily aware of the surroundings.

I'm not much on cooking,  does this mean that lard is something disagreeable to a vegetarian?  I'm giving away too much about how little I know with regards to cooking.  If someone mentions lard, I would think of fat or grease....like Crisco.  I make no apologies for my ignorance,however.  Pleasure to read...... Keith


----------



## Penelope (Oct 20, 2003)

Lard is made from the rendering of pork fat.  It's not something a vegetarian would consider as 'wholesome' but it makes wonderful flaky pastry and hot biscuits that are light and multi-layered with a wonderful flavour.  Crisco is made from monodiglycerides I believe.  A lot of vegetarians will eat butter because it's made from milk.  Cheese and eggs too.  A vegan won't eat even those.

Yes these experiences meant a lot to me.  They taught me that I had survival instincts as well as a make do and be damned attitude.  I think of these times as some of the finest in my life and certainly the most exciting.

No - I have never made nor eaten a raccoon pie.


----------



## Rage2Fury (Nov 6, 2003)

I just got to reading this and it was very tasty.  Making pies sounds like fun.  I have never actually made one myself, not yet anyway.  Your life always seems to be filled with excitement and I can't wait to read more of it.


----------

